# Win a copy of VSL Synchron Strings at Cinematic Composing



## LinusW (Feb 15, 2018)

Register your email and subscribe to their YouTube channel. If they reach 2500 subscribers TODAY, February 15, there will be a VSL Synchron Strings giveaway. 
https://cinematiccomposing.com/synchron-strings-raffle


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 15, 2018)

It is already February 15th (since almost 10 hours)?


----------



## LinusW (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes, but the day is far from over.


----------



## HiEnergy (Feb 15, 2018)

They won't make 2.5k subs. Definitely not.


----------

